# Wet Sanding with Kestrel Das-6 Pro?



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I want to attack some orange peel in my clear coat. I don't have an air DA which a lot of the pros use, but what I'm wondering is if it's possible to use a Kestrel Das-6 Pro with my abralon 1500, 2000 & 3000 discs? It has a 12mm throw I think, if that matters. Or is it just better to do it by hand? 

thanks all


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I guess no one here is using these tools so I'll just try some guesswork and take a chance anyway. This link shows it ought to be possible... perhaps:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe get an old panel to practice on ?


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

You also want to make sure you have a foam interface pad on the Kestral as without you would soon be damaging the paint


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You can but the problem with wet sanding by machine is the damage you can do, even more quickly than by hand and if not paying attention. By hand you can mark a panel in a single stroke, by machine it is not so easy to notice because you cannot feel it.
The area has to be absolutely clean, dust and dirt free and kept that way all the time you are working.
Any dirt or wet and dry particles that get between the pad and the paint can and usually will, pigtail. Little deep spiral scratches where the dirt has been rotated round and cut into the paint. leaving the opposite problem to when you started.
You can feel when it happens by hand and hopefully stop but by machine........
I would suggest a practice panel, see how you get on and then make your mind up.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Thanks all. Sorry, I was going to update this thread - I've been at it the last few weeks and have pretty much finished now, mostly with success. Will post up some pics later..


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive been using my das6. What interface pad and discs are you using. Im using 3m 1500 purple discs and some orion 3000 grit but the orions are no good. I need to get some trizact 3k discs.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Waqasr, I used Mirka Abralon discs, and also used some STARCKE paper by hand. I used 3" and 5" interface pads I ordered on ebay. I even used the 5" interface on a 6" backing plate with 6" Abralons because I didn't have the correct interface pad for that. Decent results, but Trizact would be good too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You "can" yes absolutely. Without question a smaller throw would be better, the smaller the better, but I have done it multiple times with a plus


----------

